# Visualization of Radiation Dose



## 72camaross (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/radiation-dosage-chart/

A good visualization of the radiation dose going on in Japan. Note I got the link about 10 days ago but only had time to post it now so maybe levels have increased some.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

*Xkcd*

XKCD (A Geek site) had an interesting graphic explaining Radiation exposure.

http://xkcd.com/radiation/


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

The 10min at the chernobyl meltdown is scary. And firefighters were there for longer than 10 min, trying to put the fire out.


----------

